# Pleco snacks



## StillaZilla (Aug 22, 2008)

What is the best vegetable/fruit to put in the tank for your pleco to snack on?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

cucumber or zucchini


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i second that... my fish also like to snack on the zuchini.


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Most veggies will work. Although zuchinni and cucumber are the most practical and easiest. I have used apples with good success.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Depends if your plecos are vegetarian or not. Ancistrus and Panaque specis are vegetarian by nature. Ancistrus, i.e. bristlenose catfish are algea eaters, while Panaque are wood eaters. Both species will eat a range of vegetables, including zuccinni, cucumber, sweep potato, broccoli stems, basically most hard vegies.

However many other South American catfish are omnivorous and carnivorous, and need a mix of vegies and frozen foods such as brine shrimp, bloodworm, shrimp, etc.

If you know the species of catfish you have, you can look up its' profile on PlanetCatfish.

Or you can visit the PlecoFanatics forums for an I.D check and information.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

There's also a feeding article by Mats on planet catfish that's quite lengthy. I feed french cut green beans, brussel sprouts, peaches, sweet potato (a favorite for anything with teeth) and even grated frozen shrimp, in addition to the other things mentioned. The most important point is to do it in moderation at first, until you figure the fine line between what your fish would like and what the filtration can handle .

Barbie


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

At the risk of sounding stupid.  ..How do you feed pleco's veggie's like that without all the other fish going after it? Never heard of doing such a thing..LOL On the serious side how do you know that a pleco is getting enough to eat when you hardly see them? :-?


----------

